# 1947 Original Murray Pilot Firestone Complete ANTIQUE Tank Bike - $299 (Huntersville)



## bikemonkey (Jan 21, 2018)

*1947 Original Murray Pilot Firestone*


----------



## gymmanager (Jan 22, 2018)

Ad reads: Beautiful, original nice riding ANTIQUE 26" ladies tank bicycle. SOLID US STEEL! Heavy but will last you a lifetime. all original and complete. Only thing changed was new 2.35 cream tires and front tube. A joy to ride and get lots of attention. horn works! lights do not. asking just $299 firm. located in Huntersville. email w/ number if interested.


----------

